# Luna's Long Island Playdate



## joemodeler (Dec 3, 2007)

As one can see in the "Greater New York Area Havanese Club" thread Michelle posted a delightful video of the playdate. Luna, usually a shy one, was very active. So with that, Luna would like to continue the romp and invite buddies over for a playdate.

Sylvia and I are inviting Long Islanders, and anyone else, for a playdate at our house on Sun., Sept. 21st. between 11:00am and 3:00pm. We are located in the middle of Nassau County. If interested please PM us and we will forward you the information and directions.

Rain date is Sunday, Sept., 28th.

We all hope to see you !


----------



## Tooetpulik (May 15, 2008)

Wish I still lived there so I could come!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Joe,

I'd love to plan to be there. The only caveat being that I might have to work. If not, Milo, Bailey and I would love to join in the fun. They'd be in hav heaven.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

I would love to go but I can't make it in September.  Maybe next time you have one I'll make my way out there, Kubrick in tow.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

As of this minute, we will be there. Wouldn't miss it.

Luna was so cute running with all the other pups. One she got warmed up, she was a speed racer. Some of them just need their own time, like Kodi. It takes him a little while to warm up. Then he gets bossy and barks at all the dogs to play with him.


----------



## joemodeler (Dec 3, 2007)

I am sorry Lina that you and Kubrick cannot make it. Geri let's hope that you can. It would be great to meet you. Michelle that is great that you can make it.

No one from outside LI and NYC wants to try and tackle the trip to LI ? The more the merry !!!

Jon & Sylvia


----------



## joemodeler (Dec 3, 2007)

:bump:


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Joe,

I'm going to try to do what I can to schedule around that date. I'd really love to be there.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Leeann, what do you say we get all the NE Havs from the day before..get in your truck and drive to the ferry and go to Luna's play date?


----------



## mugsy & me (Feb 3, 2008)

as a former resident of port jefferson, i would love to come...unfortunately the commute now is a killer.


----------



## joemodeler (Dec 3, 2007)

We would love to have Abbe, Joe and the gang from the NE !

Joe, I grew up in Setauket and know Port Jeff well. A great area. Someday perhaps one of us will make the commute and meet each other.

Geri, I hope you can make it. If not we hope to have many more.

Lina have a wonderful wedding.

Jon, Sylvia & Luna


----------



## hedygs (May 23, 2007)

joemodeler said:


> I am sorry Lina that you and Kubrick cannot make it. Geri let's hope that you can. It would be great to meet you. Michelle that is great that you can make it.
> 
> No one from outside LI and NYC wants to try and tackle the trip to LI ? The more the merry !!!
> 
> Jon & Sylvia


I would love to be there. Actually I will be in the city that day but I have my mom's 80th birthday party cruise to go to. Do you think she would mind if I missed it to join you? :brick:


----------



## joemodeler (Dec 3, 2007)

I do not think she would mind. Hopefully we will meet one day. Enjoy the day with mom.

If you are in the City of the 20th check out the below. 

Hold the date!!! 
September 20, 2008
Havanese - Meet The Breed
AKC Responsible Dog Ownership Day
Madison Square Park
23rd and 26th Streets between 5th Ave & Madison Ave
11am - 3pm

There is a thread about it. Search with the word "Greater."

Jon


----------



## brugmansia (Dec 6, 2007)

Hi everyone! It was great to meet you Geri, Milo and Bailey, and see Michelle, Blanche, Cody and Shelby, and Poormina, Ajit, Benji and Lizzie. Luna definitely had a great day. She has been taking a nap here and there. It was a beautiful day and I hope everyone enjoyed themselves. 

Hope to see everyone in a couple of weeks at the NJ Playdate, and thereafter.

I will post pictures as soon as I download them.

Sylvia, Jon & Luna


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Jon and Sylvia - thanks so much for a wonderful afternoon. We all had such a good time. Kodi and Shelby came home, ate a big meal and are now sound asleep. Can't wait to see everyone's pics (can't believe my battery died). I get a video up soon.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

The boys had a wonderful time, especially Milo (hehehe). Of course Lizzie may never come to an event Milo is at again. I'll try to add some photos tonight and the rest tomorrow.

It was wonderful meeting everyone and seeing all the beautiful babies having fun on a perfect late summer, early fall day. What great weather and another spectacular yard for play.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

O.K. Here are the first few photos from today's play date. They are: 1. Kodi 2. Bailey 3. Lizzie & Milo 4. Poornima, Luna, Lizzie & Milo

More tomorrow.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Oh, the pictures look great!! I bet you guys had a wonderful time - and perfect weather!! Cant wait to see more!!


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Joe and Sylvia, thanks for your gracious hospitality. in your lovely home. We had a great time with all of you. We fell in love with your gorgeous yard. Benji had a fabulous time making new friends, Lizzie had her first ardent suitor in Milo. What fun it was to see him woo her to her utter consternation!:biggrin1:

All the furballs are so sweet and affectionate. It is amazing how well they get along even if they haven't met before. The Havanese are the best!

I will post some pictures soon.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

OK, here are more photos of our great day. 1. Ajit & Poornima with Lizzie 2. Michele's mom Blanche 3. Jon, Sylvia & Luna 4. Michele and 5. Poornima trying to photograph dogs while saving her sweet Lizzie from Milo's unwanted advances. :biggrin1:


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

More . . .


----------



## earfax (Mar 24, 2008)

awsome pictures


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Great pictures. It was so much fun to watch the changes in the dogs over the course of the afternoon. First it was introduction time and the usual sniffing and some growling. And then there was Milo who had his own personal way of getting acquainted. ound: He's soooo cute and loves everyone.

It was very warm and the dogs just walked around and played a little. As the day got cooler, all RLH broke loose. They would run, then rest for a bit, then take off again. They were such good pups.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

irnfit said:


> Great pictures. It was so much fun to watch the changes in the dogs over the course of the afternoon. First it was introduction time and the usual sniffing and some growling. And then there was Milo who had his own personal way of getting acquainted. ound: He's soooo cute and loves everyone.
> 
> It was very warm and the dogs just walked around and played a little. As the day got cooler, all RLH broke loose. They would run, then rest for a bit, then take off again. They were such good pups.


I guess we could agree then that Milo is definitely not shy.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

He'd give Beemer a run for the money. :biggrin1:


----------



## Diana (Oct 23, 2007)

What great pictures, it looks like you all had a wonderful time!  Sorry we couldn't make it!


----------



## brugmansia (Dec 6, 2007)

Absolutely awesome pictures Geri! Thanks for sharing them. And thank you all for your compliments on my yard. It's still a work in progress!!!

All the pups definitely had a great time, especially when it got cooler. And Milo was certainly comfortable meeting everyone, but as soon as Lizzie came - that was it - Milo was smitten for the rest of the afternoon.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Geri, great pictures!

Milo is definitely not shy at declaring his intentions! ound: Lizzie, my sweet innocent baby, will have to learn how to handle the ardent wooing if she doesn't want to spend the entire playdate in Mom's lap. :biggrin1:

It was so much fun to see the furballs playing. Ajit and I enjoyed had a great time with all of you.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

O.K., here are more . . .


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Looks like it went GREAT! Now why didn't anyone tell me that Pablo found his way out there without me?!? I really had to look twice, make that 3 times, to remember that it CAN'T be Pablo but it's his idol Benji, LOL.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

It was so nice that Kodi and Benji really seemed to bond. They followed each other around the yard, marking everywhere and kicking up the grass. :biggrin1: Maybe they remembered each other from the GNYHC meeting. Then Luna got into the mix with Shelby. 

Little Bailey is the cutest thing He is in his shy stage right now and wanted to stay by his Mom. 

I think the weather really had an effect on them as it started to cool down. They were more active and like little devils running around like crazy.


----------



## joemodeler (Dec 3, 2007)

It was wonderful to see everyone and a wonderful time. I am very happy to have met Geri, Milo and Bailey. To see Poornima, Ajit, Michelle and Blanche. The photos are beautiful -- look forward to more and to the next playdate.

Milo certainly was the star of the day. He made himself comfortable right away exploring our house and yard and chasing all the girls, especially Lizzie. All of the Havs are so beautiful and what fun they all had.

I had the day off from work on Monday. I was free of my shadow that day. Luna slept most of the day and when she did move it as though she had a “playdate hangover.” She would get up and move a few feet and collapse. The rabbit that frequents our yard was more of a shadow than Luna as it spent more time with me being 15 feet away from me when I was working outside.

Thank you again.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

maryam187 said:


> Looks like it went GREAT! Now why didn't anyone tell me that Pablo found his way out there without me?!? I really had to look twice, make that 3 times, to remember that it CAN'T be Pablo but it's his idol Benji, LOL.


That's so sweet Maryam. We have talked about how much Benji and Pablo resemble each other. It would be so much fun when we can meet in person. How about making a trip with Pablo here?


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Arrgh! :frusty: I am having trouble with resizing pictures and I think there is a conflict with some software too. Some pictures are getting distorted, so even though I have quite a few to share, it's a no go at this time.  

Here are just a couple that came through fine.

1. Benji, Sheby, Kodi and Milo
2. Geri with her cuddly Bailey

Look at Jon and Sylvia's gorgeous back yard!


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

It looks like a wonderful time was had by all. How awesome that people can meet via the internet because of a common interest and then get together and have a wonderful time and lasting friendships are made. This breed is great!!!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

OK, we have a clear winner here . . . and it's you. I guess it helps to focus and frame your shot instead of randomly shooting.  What wonderful photos you got, even if I was in one of them. ound: I can't wait to see more.



Poornima said:


> Arrgh! :frusty: I am having trouble with resizing pictures and I think there is a conflict with some software too. Some pictures are getting distorted, so even though I have quite a few to share, it's a no go at this time.
> 
> Here are just a couple that came through fine.
> 
> ...


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)




----------



## brugmansia (Dec 6, 2007)

Michelle - great video!!!

By this weekend I hope to get some of my pictures up. Had problems downloading the pictures off my camera.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Geri, thanks for the generous compliments but I think with cute subjects like our furballs, ALL pictures are always great!  

Michelle, I have PMed you. My computer doesn't play the video clip and I can't wait to watch the furballs in action. Look foward to getting the link for the video. 

Sylvia, look foward to seeing your pictures. Hopefully, I will be able to upload the rest of the pictures.


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

I don't know how I missed this thread....but I love seeing the pictures. It looks like it was a fun day. I love all the pics of the beautiful Havs.....and the beautiful yard. Looking at the video and seeing Milo, I finally understand what "party animal" means. :biggrin1:


----------

